# Adventures of the 939 build



## Toothless (Sep 28, 2018)

So a roomie of mine has given up a socket 939 build since he's getting his X58 rig going. (Being built by me, I'll post pics if you guys want later)

It's a Asus A8N32-SLI, no clue on the CPU yet, 4x1GB Corsair CMX1024-3200C2PT sticks 400mhz CL2 sticks. Stock cooler, wee bit of dust on it, nothing too bad. The question is there anything I should be concerned with on building this thing up? Just go for it or tweaks I should know about? I'll add pics later on when I'm not going to run on 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 28, 2018)

Try to avoid going over 1000MHz on the HT. That's as far as I know for 939.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 28, 2018)

Invest in 4x 2GB Reg. ECC for 8GB max. RAM


----------



## natr0n (Sep 28, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Invest in 4x 2GB Reg. ECC for 8GB max. RAM


Great idea.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2018)

Of course you need to test older cards (GeForce 6 and 7 series) on SLI!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2018)

Latest bios updates, certain gpus will give an error 43 i believe too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have the exact board with a Athlon 64 X2
One thing I’ve ran into is that I can’t get Windows 10 to install on it. Windows 7 runs fine though but I’m also only using 4x1GB DDR


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 28, 2018)

You can't get it to install on Windows 10, because you tried 64-bit version (which requires instruction "CompareExchange128", that Athlon 64s doesn't support, untill "F" revision and AM2 socket).
Use 32-bit, it should go through installation.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 28, 2018)

I still have my original 939 system, FX-57, 2GB DDR500 RAM, and a 9600GT, one of my fav systems of all time, loved it! K8NF9-Ultra Motherboard, shit I remembered lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> You can't get it to install on Windows 10, because you tried 64-bit version (which requires instruction "CompareExchange128", that Athlon 64s doesn't support, untill "F" revision and AM2 socket).
> Use 32-bit, it should go through installation.


32Bit is limited to 4GB though


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 28, 2018)

You said you are using 4x1GB...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> You said you are using 4x1GB...


Yes but with plans to up it 

But you do also know even with 4GB 32Bit Windows would not allow access to the full 4GB only 3-3.5GB


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2018)

Not good enough! Memory from the graphics card also takes up that 4GB space, among other things. Even if you had a system with no video card at all to take away from that, you still wouldn't _quite_ have 4GB available... if you really have to use 32 bit, you're better off with 3GB system ram and a 1GB graphics card at most, and even then something is gonna lose out somewhere. But then, wouldn't PAE be an option?

I wonder what would happen if I tried to install a 32 bit OS on my system, with 8GB system ram, and two GTX1070s weighing in at 8GB a piece...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

hat said:


> Not good enough! Memory from the graphics card also takes up that 4GB space, among other things. Even if you had a system with no video card at all to take away from that, you still wouldn't _quite_ have 4GB available... if you really have to use 32 bit, you're better off with 3GB system ram and a 1GB graphics card at most, and even then something is gonna lose out somewhere. But then, wouldn't PAE be an option?
> 
> I wonder what would happen if I tried to install a 32 bit OS on my system, with 8GB system ram, and two GTX1070s weighing in at 8GB a piece...


I have a 

Athlon 64 X2 4200+
ASUS A8N32-SLI
Corsair 4GB(4x1GB) DDR
EVGA GTX 260
Antec 450W

With Windows 7 64bit and it allows full 4GB usage, no allocations


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2018)

Well... yeah, cause you're running 64 bit. We'll probably blow ourselves up before we run out of memory address space with 64 bit...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

hat said:


> Well... yeah, cause you're running 64 bit. We'll probably blow ourselves up before we run out of memory address space with 64 bit...


Which is why I refuse to use 32Bit 

But system runs pretty good. Using a Zalmon Low Profile Cooler it never gets very hot. Pretty snappy for such a old plateform


----------



## Toothless (Sep 28, 2018)

So try Win10, both types. If that doesn't work slap win7 on?


----------



## delshay (Sep 28, 2018)

GoldenX said:


> Try to avoid going over 1000MHz on the HT. That's as far as I know for 939.



I'm still building my 939 system & the HT even when overclocked has zero effect on stability overclocked or not. 
it's more to do with the quality of the core(s).

If you need screenshot of proof, I can do this with 4000+, FX55. FX57 & FX60, just ask & you shall receive, take your pick of processor, all HT clocked beyond 1000MHz.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 28, 2018)

hat said:


> Not good enough! Memory from the graphics card also takes up that 4GB space, among other things. Even if you had a system with no video card at all to take away from that, you still wouldn't _quite_ have 4GB available... if you really have to use 32 bit, you're better off with 3GB system ram and a 1GB graphics card at most, and even then something is gonna lose out somewhere. But then, wouldn't PAE be an option?
> 
> I wonder what would happen if I tried to install a 32 bit OS on my system, with 8GB system ram, and two GTX1070s weighing in at 8GB a piece...


Basic idea : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Advanced version 
GTX 1080 + Celeron 2,0A :





Modern PCIe GPUs always take 256MB of physical memory.
With SLI, you would get 2.99GB usable (or a bit less depending on BIOS/MB).


----------



## theonek (Sep 28, 2018)

single core cpu with a gtx1080 - yes!!!


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 28, 2018)

theonek said:


> single core cpu with a gtx1080 - yes!!!


Single core is easy (Disable cores + HT on modern stuff and you are good to go ).
32-bit only (ie. older than Prescott) though... That is a challange


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 28, 2018)

Toothless said:


> So try Win10, both types. If that doesn't work slap win7 on?


I just run Windows 7 Home 64bit. No issues here and has drivers under vista that works


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 28, 2018)

Opteron 185, pretty sure I got my Opt 165 running at 3ghz way back in the day on water cooling.


----------



## hat (Sep 28, 2018)

GTX1080 with a 2GHz celeron...  I had a 2GHz celeron before... it was pretty bad. I also remember wanting the socket 478 P4EE cause I was young and couldn't afford anything myself, and I thought that would be the best I could do for a while...


----------



## Melvis (Sep 29, 2018)

What CPU is in your 939 system? 

I think I have a few spare here, 3700 Sandi Core and some 3200's. 

I did run for many yrs a 4800+ on a GA-K8NF9 Sli Motherboard with 8600GT's but since sold them all off.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 29, 2018)

Melvis said:


> What CPU is in your 939 system?
> 
> I think I have a few spare here, 3700 Sandi Core and some 3200's.
> 
> I did run for many yrs a 4800+ on a GA-K8NF9 Sli Motherboard with 8600GT's but since sold them all off.


Not sure yet. As I was taking apart the other old system I found it it's a Asus P4P800-E board and now I'm considering putting the 939 rig on hold and trying this one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2018)

4 sticks of DRAM will make it drop from DDR400 to DDR333.  If you want DDR400 back, you'll be overclocking the memory controller.  They can get grumpy doing that.

Other problem is that nForce chipsets don't have drivers for newer operating systems.  XP is really the best operating system...which is not an absolute crappy operating system because no internet browsers continue to support it.  939 ends up being kind of worthless unless you just want to play older games on an isolated system.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 4 sticks of DRAM will make it drop from DDR400 to DDR333.  If you want DDR400 back, you'll be overclocking the memory controller.  They can get grumpy doing that.
> 
> Other problem is that nForce chipsets don't have drivers for newer operating systems.  XP is really the best operating system...which is not an absolute crappy operating system because no internet browsers continue to support it.  939 ends up being kind of worthless unless you just want to play older games on an isolated system.


Not true
nForce has Vista drivers that work under Windows 7 as that’s what I’m using


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

theonek said:


> single core cpu with a gtx1080 - yes!!!



Now that would be a correct way to use the term bottleneck!!   Respect for sitting through the benchmark, must have been painful!!

Still gotta love the 939 era..  Love my DFI boards


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 29, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 4 sticks of DRAM will make it drop from DDR400 to DDR333.  If you want DDR400 back, you'll be overclocking the memory controller.  They can get grumpy doing that.


You can bypass that 400MHz limitation using Reg. ECC memory.
Proof : LINK
@phill It wasn't that bad, I "cheated" by switching sources on my monitor between my main PC and test rig


----------



## phill (Sep 29, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @phill It wasn't that bad, I "cheated" by switching sources on my monitor between my main PC and test rig



I would go with that's just common sense and a good call!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not true
> nForce has Vista drivers that work under Windows 7 as that’s what I’m using


Come to think of it, I don't think I ever tried to install Vista on it because I didn't have a license to do so.  I do remember trying newer nForce drivers from NVIDIA that introduced crackling to the onboard audio.  I think I used the drivers directly from the motherboard manufacturer and all was well.



agent_x007 said:


> You can bypass that 400MHz limitation using Reg. ECC memory.


It's not a "limitation," it is a default behavior of the socket 939 memory controllers.  If 4 double-sided DIMMs are installed, anything higher than DDR333 is overclocked.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 30, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Not sure yet. As I was taking apart the other old system I found it it's a Asus P4P800-E board and now I'm considering putting the 939 rig on hold and trying this one.



Ahh ok fair enough, save the best to last ?  The skt 478 compared to the 939 is a complete snail, its a night and day difference between the two.  I still have some skt 478 CPU's and boards here.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2018)

Melvis said:


> Ahh ok fair enough, save the best to last ?  The skt 478 compared to the 939 is a complete snail, its a night and day difference between the two.  I still have some skt 478 CPU's and boards here.


Now my issue is I'm missing the molex connectors for the PSU to drive the HDD. I might have to move some things around to see how to get it going.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Now my issue is I'm missing the molex connectors for the PSU to drive the HDD. I might have to move some things around to see how to get it going.


Could always upgrade the PSU

I definitely had to as the original was only 385W with no SATA connectors 

Gave it a little life with a Antec 450W


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Could always upgrade the PSU
> 
> I definitely had to as the original was only 385W with no SATA connectors
> 
> Gave it a little life with a Antec 450W


Between jobs and have stuff to pay off. 

When I fix my other rigs, I'll invest some time and $$$ into these older machines and see what they can do.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 30, 2018)

Toothless said:


> Between jobs and have stuff to pay off.
> 
> When I fix my other rigs, I'll invest some time and $$$ into these older machines and see what they can do.


Luckily for me I had a couple PSUs already sitting around so I didn’t have to go out and buy another 

But for now I’m going to see how far I can get it to clock and how it does in recent games


----------



## delshay (Sep 30, 2018)

@OP & all users on 939 platform with 4GB ram win7 64bit.

Can someone please test any Vulkan game to see if it works without crashing.   & before anyone asks, yes you can run games that require 8GB+ on 4GB of ram, do YouTube search.



agent_x007 said:


> You can bypass that 400MHz limitation using Reg. ECC memory.
> Proof : LINK
> @phill It wasn't that bad, I "cheated" by switching sources on my monitor between my main PC and test rig



Err you can run unbuffered 4GB ram @400MHz+, but you limited to 2T command. Reg/ECC memory should allow 1T command, but you may have to drop a little speed.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 30, 2018)

@delshay Vulkan and S939 ?
Piece of cake (I ran Vulkan on FX-62 and X6800 last year ).
For added challange, I used used board with AGP support (really, worst board for OC BUT it was already plugged-in..) ;D



^You didn't mentioned anything about 8GB of *V*RAM 
CPU-z valid : https://valid.x86.fr/dhl3hv


----------



## delshay (Oct 16, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @delshay Vulkan and S939 ?
> Piece of cake (I ran Vulkan on FX-62 and X6800 last year ).
> For added challange, I used used board with AGP support (really, worst board for OC BUT it was already plugged-in..) ;D
> View attachment 107804
> ...




Thanks, something is wrong with my 939 build, as it locks-up Vukan Games but vulkan demo works. Looking into this.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 16, 2018)

delshay said:


> Thanks, something is wrong with my 939 build, as it locks-up Vukan Games but vulkan demo works. Looking into this.


Try forcing two thread operation in game options.


----------



## delshay (Oct 18, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Try forcing two thread operation in game options.



I'v never seen this option in the game menu, can you post screenshot. 

Do you also have "Wolfenstein 2 the new colossus" this is also a vulkan game. This game just won't start with a FX-60. 
You can run this game on 4GB ram also, do YouTube search.


----------



## agent_x007 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2018)

Should be a way to disable that


agent_x007 said:


> You can't get it to install on Windows 10, because you tried 64-bit version (which requires instruction "CompareExchange128", that Athlon 64s doesn't support, untill "F" revision and AM2 socket).
> Use 32-bit, it should go through installation.


----------



## delshay (Oct 19, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 108939



Will test this after a few hardware updates.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 21, 2018)

Alrighty, so I do have a PSU that'll let me run the 939. After quite a few boot loops it finally clicked USB drivers on so keyboard works, but then gets stuck telling me bad drive is bad. Nice.

Chip is the 3800+, it's got 4GB DDR in it, and yeah. It boots and posts damn good. 









(Used a 750Ti for display.)

I don't exactly have time nor money to work on this piece of history, so if anyone wants some of this goodness let me know and shoot a price. I'd rather have someone that'll love it than have it sit in one of my boxes.


----------



## GoldenX (Oct 21, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Not true
> nForce has Vista drivers that work under Windows 7 as that’s what I’m using


They even work on 10, but the IGP performance is really bad.


----------



## delshay (Dec 5, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> @delshay Vulkan and S939 ?
> Piece of cake (I ran Vulkan on FX-62 and X6800 last year ).
> For added challange, I used used board with AGP support (really, worst board for OC BUT it was already plugged-in..) ;D
> View attachment 107804
> ...



After this long time i'v almost fixed the problem. It's a mixture of software & hardware faults. I have not yet used your suggestion/option you posted later in this thread yet. I'm getting around 20fps with an FX60 using Vulkan, but it will improve. It still locks-up but not as often, & this is the first time i'v got it just playable via Vulkan API with an FX60. Thanks again you have been a great help.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 6, 2018)

About RAM requirements, no problem here with Doom on Phenom II X4 955BE, 4GB DDR2 & GTX 780. Little slowdowns here and there, but overall it's more than playable.


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2018)

Check for leaky capacitors.  939 were the days of the Great Capacitor Plague. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Vario said:


> Check for leaky capacitors.  939 were the days of the Great Capacitor Plague. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague



I believe even skt A, 478, 423 were affected too


----------



## Toothless (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm bringing this thread back because we have more adventures!












I've got not a clue on how to overclock this thing but Win10 is going on it tonight and we'll see how much of a mistake that is. Also excuse the mess; I've been room cleaning and put one desktop together, another one needs PSU extentions, and then this thing came to being.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Heres a manual. It also appears to have turbo functionality (AI NOS)

https://www.asus.com/supportonly/A8N32-SLI Deluxe/HelpDesk_Manual/

4GB is absolute minimum for any 64bit Windows. Id put 6-8GBs in


----------



## Toothless (Apr 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Heres a manual. It also appears to have turbo functionality (AI NOS)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/supportonly/A8N32-SLI Deluxe/HelpDesk_Manual/
> 
> 4GB is absolute minimum for any 64bit Windows. Id put 6-8GBs in


Only if I can stick a quad core in it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Toothless said:


> Only if I can stick a quad core in it.



Just find the fastest Dual Core FX or opteron 165


----------



## Bones (Apr 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Heres a manual. It also appears to have turbo functionality (AI NOS)
> 
> https://www.asus.com/supportonly/A8N32-SLI Deluxe/HelpDesk_Manual/
> 
> 4GB is absolute minimum for any 64bit Windows. Id put 6-8GBs in


4GB is also the absolute maximum you'll ever use with it - The largest DDR sticks you can get are 1GB per stick and 4GB's is the max amount of RAM it supports anyway: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131568
Check the specs tab.

There is no such thing as a quad core for a 939, just singles and dual cores only.
The advice to get a cheap X2 or Opteron chip is right on, the board will thrive if it's going to at all with one of those. Be aware that Opteron chips came in single and dual cores variants, the numerical naming scheme is how you can tell the difference.

Anything that's a 165 or numerically higher by name is a dual core, anything lower than a 165 is a single core...... But fun to mess with, those being about the baddest clocking chips Socket 939 has ever had.


----------



## Xpect (Apr 30, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> 32Bit is limited to 4GB though


Not necessarily. In the paßt with A64 and XP there were workarounds with PAE. 

Misspellings are always germany autocorrect


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bones said:


> 4GB is also the absolute maximum you'll ever use with it - The largest DDR sticks you can get are 1GB per stick and 4GB's is the max amount of RAM it supports anyway: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131568
> Check the specs tab.
> 
> There is no such thing as a quad core for a 939, just singles and dual cores only.
> ...



2GB ECC


----------



## Toothless (Apr 30, 2019)

If it helps, the board is an Asus A8N32-SLI and says 3/4GB usable in the BIOS.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 30, 2019)

Bones said:


> The largest DDR sticks you can get are 1GB per stick and 4GB's is the max amount of RAM it supports anyway:



2GB and 4GB PC3200R ECC DIMMs exist and there are some boards that indeed can run them. Paging @agent_x007 who has some and can confirm.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

I realize that, but as @Fouquin said some boards can run more than whats specified unofficially, sometimes modded bios allow for it. My motherboard supports 64GB unofficially... so I'd research it because there is MTRR or something in your bios and also in the manual


Toothless said:


> If it helps, the board is an Asus A8N32-SLI and says 3/4GB usable in the BIOS.


.

W10 runs like crap on this Asus notebook. Id stick to W7, 32bit ran great on my XPS Gen1/Inspiron 9100 Laptop. There are Vista drivers but who knows you may be able to find Chipset drivers from Nvidia for that board.

@agent_x007


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 30, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> 2GB and 4GB PC3200R ECC DIMMs exist and there are some boards that indeed can run them. Paging @agent_x007 who has some and can confirm.


Overclocking RAM with ECC is usually a no-go.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 30, 2019)

@Toothless @Bones
1) 8GB/16GB RAM support is possible :
It requires specific chips and ECC capable board (Registered memory support is NOT official on anything). It's by no means 100% guaranteed to work all the time (sometimes BIOS is dumb and sets wrong settings or ECC memory won't POST without ECC enabled in BIOS, which can be done only on low capacity ECC memory).
Video of my OC'ed FX-60 with 8GB RAM :








R15 test :





2) If you don't get full RAM : Enable Software/Hardware Memory Hole in BIOS.
*DO NOT enable it on 32-bit OS.*
You will get less available RAM with it enabled.

3) Older A64s only support Single Channel ECC 





4) Socket 939 doesn't officially support 64-bit versions of Windows 10 and 8.1 (A64 E revision and earlier lack CMPXCHG16B instruction support).

5) 8GB 500MHz CL3 (NOT best performance/stability, but they can do it) 




3DMark 06 valid on above settings : LINK.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @Toothless @Bones
> 1) 8GB/16GB RAM support is possible :
> It requires specific chips and ECC capable board (Registered memory support is NOT official on anything). It's by no means 100% guaranteed to work all the time (sometimes BIOS is dumb and sets wrong settings or ECC memory won't POST without ECC enabled in BIOS, which can be done only on low capacity ECC memory).
> Video of my OC'ed FX-60 with 8GB RAM :
> ...



I believe through the manual Toothless board supports ECC


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 30, 2019)

A PSU with female Molex? Never seen that before.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I believe through the manual Toothless board supports ECC


Well he does use the same board I used in those screenshots 
I meant you probably won't find ZCCC/UCCC or CF-5 2GB/4GB memory stick on official QVL on any board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Well he does use the same board I used in those screenshots
> I meant you probably won't find ZCCC/UCCC or CF-5 2GB/4GB memory stick on official QVL on any board.



Just like mine beyond 32GB



Splinterdog said:


> A PSU with female Molex? Never seen that before.


Ultra x connect


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 30, 2019)

But the sense of using a S939 platform with over 4GB RAM... pointless. Costs af compared to the benefits.

Didn't see any difference between 4GB and 8GB with Athlon 64 X2 6000+.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 30, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> But the sense of using a S939 platform with over 4GB RAM... pointless. Costs af compared to the benefits.
> 
> Didn't see any difference between 4GB and 8GB with Athlon 64 X2 6000+.


Not everyone is brave enough to play Crysis at 4k using S939 
8GB is usefull in Win 7 64-bit OS (to help with having multiple programs launched at once and ease load on HDD a bit).


----------



## Bones (Apr 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> 2GB ECC



I don't doubt (In fact it's been done before) it but was speaking in terms of what is normally available per DDR specs. 
ECC of the type mentioned can be found, I don't know how available it is, how much it would cost or anything else about it that way. Unless you have a readily available source for it at a price that's right it's probrably not worth pursuing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2019)

Bones said:


> I don't doubt (In fact it's been done before) it but was speaking in terms of what is normally available per DDR specs.
> ECC of the type mentioned can be found, I don't know how available it is, how much it would cost or anything else about it that way. Unless you have a readily available source for it at a price that's right it's probrably not worth pursuing.



Old rigs are projects for sure, check out my comment on W9


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Not everyone is brave enough to play Crysis at 4k using S939
> 8GB is usefull in Win 7 64-bit OS (to help with having multiple programs launched at once and ease load on HDD a bit).


But is that worth it...? I doubt that.

When my X99 mobo broke, I used an AM2+ platform as a temporary solution with Phenom II X4 and 4GB DDR2, no problems there even with streaming.


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2019)

The adventures might be over, as I smelled something burn.

I was testing a GTX750Ti and something on my table moved. With a "tink" and whiff there may have been death. One PSU gives a solid green light on the board, but another PSU has its light and the board light strobe and keeps going even after unplugged from the wall. Now it may be the power cable? I'm not quite sure. Visual inspection shows no damage but that's not to count it out.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 1, 2019)

I "killed" my first A8N32 Dlx by bridging power LED pins instead of Power Button pins on front panel header with screwdriver 
It was simple and deadly, but luckily nothing else died.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2019)

I'm disappointed you're not going to get Asiahorse upHere. :C


----------



## Toothless (May 1, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm disappointed you're not going to get Asiahorse upHere. :C


That's for the 1150 build and I might have found the things I needed.


----------



## delshay (May 2, 2019)

In the last few days I got hold of Abit Guru Clock. I should really post this in the TPU Nostalgic Hardware Club Thread. Anyway Abit Guru clock can work without any OS installed, so there's no cheating or getting around it. What I like about it is, it can monitor ambient temperature & it shows voltage applied to DDR. It's not common to see real DDR voltage monitoring, so i'm impressed. It monitors a lot more than what you see in the photo, but these are the two standout features for me, as you don't often see this done in hardware that does not even require an OS to be installed.

Fitted to Abit 939 Motherboards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2019)

So is the board smoked?

UltraXconnects tend to die suddenly, I know from experience...


----------



## delshay (Jul 4, 2019)

This is the second vulkan benchmark & the first "vulkan" game that works on the 939 platform without locking-up (ultra setting) everything maxed @1080p.

Do not be concerned with the average FPS, it can go much, much faster than this. VSYNC enabled during this test.
No overclock, no power increase of either GPU/CPU, everything bog standard.

FX-60/R9 Nano with new capacitors.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 4, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So is the board smoked?
> 
> UltraXconnects tend to die suddenly, I know from experience...


Yeah, I found the issue and I just gotta rip out the part. It's a little thing between the PCI slots, but as I'm prepping my room for my girlfriend to move in I don't have a place to do work stuff anymore.

Sorry for the late reply.






Picture requested.


----------



## delshay (Jul 22, 2019)

Found more "Vulkan games" that work on the 939 platform FX-60 2626MHz. (2MHz FSB overclock for internal error checking), everything else not overclocked & no power increase. Ultra Settings 1080p, Vsync enabled.

Ashes of the singularity benchmark: FX-60 take's a massive hammering here, it's going to take a miracle to get this game to work smoothly.





Rest bite for the FX-60 after a hammering from AOTS, now it's World War Z




Other Vulkan Games: Can't get Dota 2 Vulkan API working, ie it's not enabling.


----------



## delshay (Aug 18, 2019)

Dota 2 latest update has fixed Vulkan API. This is now working on the 939 platform


----------



## delshay (Aug 29, 2019)

Dota2 Vulkan API is broken again with a new update, there's also at lease one bug, so i'm taking a break of testing Vulkan games & doing hardware modification.

The following MOSFETs are not for this application, but it works with no problems whatsoever other than it needs heatsink to keep them cool, this is normal. Because the MOSFETS are so fast, it was used on both high & low side.

ASROCK MOTHERBOARD 939

OLD MOSFETS HIGHSIDE AP72T02GH
OLD MOSFETS LOWSIDE  AP86T02GH

NEW MOSFETS HIGH & LOWSIDE IPD70N03S4L (4N03L03) 70 amps as seen in the photo. With 90 amps MOSFETS on it's way for the lowside this will make this 939 motherboard the most powerful 4 phase vrm "on paper". All modifications are experimental.


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 29, 2019)

I had the A8N SLI with a FX 55 long ago, and the Ultra PSU for the win lol! Oh and 2 6800 Ultra's


----------



## delshay (Aug 29, 2019)

MOTHERBOARD MOSFET MODIFICATION QUICK UPDATE:

Just a quick update what the effects the new MOSFETS has had on the motherboard.

The only thing that has changed is the processor frequency speed. The processor frequency only drift by 1Mhz with or without overclocking with Prime95.

For example, if the processor clocked @3000MHz it will now only drift to 3001MHz. This is something I have never seen before as the old MOSFETS the frequency drift much higher, around 4MHz max.

There's work to do around the controller as the voltage output is too high under load. I should be able to fix this.
The new MOSFETS do run hotter (confirmed) & need a heatsink to get the best out of them. Let's see what the new 90A low side MOSFET bring to the table which should be here in the next two days.

PROCESSOR: AMD FX-60.

EDIT UPDATE: Modding the controller to get the correct voltage can be skipped. You just have to set the voltage in the BIOS one step lower. 

Example: 1.350v will now have to be set at 1.325v.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm happy you hijacked the thread, keeps it alive and possibly one day I can pull out my 939 board and give it a go on fixing it.


----------



## delshay (Aug 31, 2019)

IPD90N03S4L 90A MOSFET fitted to low side only. I have nothing much positive to say about this as it seems to perform about the same as the original MOSFETS fitted by ASRock. Load voltage seems to be all over the place, ie some settings it's higher than normal & with others it's lower than normal.

Processor frequency drift has gone up, drift 2MHz (peak 3MHz). So it's worse than the high & low side IPD70N03S4L. I have to fit 90A MOSFET to the high side to get a better picture of what's happening. Currently the high side still has IPD70NO3S4L. I'm not sure fitting the 90A version to the high side will work due to slower switching speed. Switching speed i'm talking about turn on/off & the rise/fall times. See PDF Docs.

I also have the following 90A MOSFETS to test, IPD031N03LG, IPD036NO4LG &  IPD040N03LG which I will do offline until I have positive news.

With IPD70N03S4L high/low side computer boot cycle is faster with 1MHz drift in frequency (Prime95). This is clearly the right direction to go, so i'm monitoring this very carefully as it's pointing me in the right direction. I think the switching speed of the MOSFET is very important on a low phase count.   I'm also looking at my GFX card MOSFETS (R9 Nano) because this also drift in frequency under extreme loads.


----------



## delshay (Sep 4, 2019)

90A MOSFET has been fitted to the high-side.  So now this motherboard has all round 90A MOSFET. There was no gain in performance whatsoever. In-fact it seems to perform I tiny bit worse but it's very small. Temperature of MOSFET were back to normal. Overall there nothing much to say as I think the switching speed has made it a little worse. But here comes the most important information.

FREQUENCY DRIFTING:

Frequency drifting is related to the MOSFETS high/low-side being different. It's important that the frequency does not drift as this can lead to errors. The processor is not effect by this & still overclocks the same, but the memory modules are effected by the frequency drift as they are connected to the same bus. So if you pushing to the bleeding edge in benchmarking, you are less likely to encounter an error because the frequency is not drifting. A stable clock is pointing towards better overall performance, but I have no real data on this at this time. Below is a screenshot of the 1MHz drift. It does not matter if you overclock/underclock/undervolt/overvolt, full load or idle, the frequency drift will always be 1MHz when you lock the processor at a particular frequency. The locked speed of the processor in screenshot is 2990MHz.

Some user(s) may not realize how important this is, but it's very important. I can show screenshots just how bad it can be when the frequency drift.


----------



## delshay (Oct 21, 2019)

The SURGE 2 is working on 939 platform, another vulkan title. Performance is around the same as World War Z.

No overclocking of CPU or GPU. FX-60/R9 Nano.

Awaiting test of Wolfenstein Youngblood & No man's sky.


----------



## delshay (Dec 2, 2019)

Current status of my 939 motherboard (update).

With upgraded MOSFET & more capacitors added to the back of the motherboard here is a screenshot of my FX-60 @3GHz running P95. Note the new record low voltage @3GHz compared to the screenshot already in this thread.

1.375v set in the BIOS, but under load (p95) it jumps to 1.412v which is a record low for this processor. I can also confirm this processor can do 3.1GHz+ with P95 with just under 1.5v.

Also note the high temperature of CPU. This is deliberate to prepare this motherboard for extreme summer months. The CPU & VRM (CPUTIN) will never see those kind of temperature. It's a stability check.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

delshay said:


> Current status of my 939 motherboard (update).
> 
> With upgraded MOSFET & more capacitors added to the back of the motherboard here is a screenshot of my FX-60 @3GHz running P95. Note the new record low voltage @3GHz compared to the screenshot already in this thread.
> 
> ...


Before and after on motherboard


----------



## delshay (Dec 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Before and after on motherboard



You can see the voltage require when I first did the MOSFET upgrade, it's running Cinebench in this thread. If your taking about seeing all the capacitors on the back of the motherboard, well it's everywhere. Their all SMT capacitors, some stacked on the back where the chipsets are located, some are on the highside VRM, some on back of the CPU socket & 24 pin connector, but it's everywhere. There are 0402 tantalum to larger size tantulum to ceramic all over the back of the motherboard.

EDIT: I should point out there are two modified motherboards but it's the "same processor". Both motherboards have the same type of upgraded MOSFETS fitted (IPD70NO3S4L) & the only difference between the two motherboards is the northbridge, but everything else on the motherboard is the same.

The current motherboard is my main motherboard which I use for gaming. You can't see the MOSFETS on my main motherboard as it has soldered heatsink directly attached to the MOSFETS & can't be removed, it's permanent.


----------



## delshay (Dec 18, 2019)

The following vulkan games has had updates as of download yesterday.

AOTS, broken can't run benchmark.

World War Z, benchmark score is lower, but GPU load is up.

Dota 2, Vulkan API is back now working.

This test was carried out with the latest hardware power mod to the R9 Nano & latest Radeon driver, but I have not touch any of the setting in wattman, it's still all standard & World War Z GPU load is due to the hardware power mod.

Strange Brigade has jump to 40FPS from 33FPS. There's no update for this game.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 18, 2019)

This makes me want to dig this back out. The water cooling is long gone but I still have the OG Opty heatpipe cooler. But when I moved last I stupidly threw out my Seasonic M12 600W so I don‘r have anything to power it all. I  do have a 4870 that should round it out well.








						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## delshay (Dec 26, 2019)

AOTS: To fix this game install the latest AMD driver, it's completely broken in the driver before the last release, ie game does not work 100% broken.

Warhammer 40,000: "Gladius - Relics of War" is another vulkan game that works & seems ultra fast "max settings" (1080p) no overclocking of CPU/GPU.

I now have "No Man's sky" & "Wolfenstein Youngblood" currently downloading along with other games, around 270GB download thanks to Steam winter sales. So it won't be long now to test these games.

EDIT: Red Dead Redemption 2 added to list.


----------



## candle_86 (Dec 28, 2019)

Your making me want to pull out my epox 939 board and opty 180


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2019)

candle_86 said:


> Your making me want to pull out my epox 939 board and opty 180



Weren't Epox boards mostly just office and OEM pc junk?? They never had that much of a footprint but they only seem to operate in China these days.


----------



## candle_86 (Dec 28, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Weren't Epox boards mostly just office and OEM pc junk?? They never had that much of a footprint but they only seem to operate in China these days.



Not back then they competed with dfi and Abit in the enthusiast space from 2001 - 2005.

Mine is an EP-9NPA+ SLI

I do have a cheap junk 939 though, it's a Compaq with an ecs x200 chipset with an x2 3800 on it, though it shipped with a semperon at 2ghz, that one is junk.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 28, 2019)

candle_86 said:


> Not back then they competed with dfi and Abit in the enthusiast space from 2001 - 2005.
> 
> Mine is an EP-9NPA+ SLI
> 
> I do have a cheap junk 939 though, it's a Compaq with an ecs x200 chipset with an x2 3800 on it, though it shipped with a semperon at 2ghz, that one is junk.



Maybe it was a US thing then. 

Here in the UK even ECS and Biostar tried to step up and compete alongside a few other unpopular brands. One or two ECS enthusiast boards did get pretty good reviews but then the tech moved on and they just kinda lost all the steam they had built up and faded back into obscurity.

Both companies are still around though but I think both of them really focus on the Asian market. But still. all their products arent really enthusiast grade anymore.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2019)

Well at least BIOStar makes a correct of actually painting their I/O black which looks neat since most cases are black anyway


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm running W7 64 on my 939 Athlon 62 X2 4200+
The drivers were a pain but it works fine
Still looking for a beige dvd drive


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 29, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Well at least BIOStar makes a correct of actually painting their I/O black which looks neat since most cases are black anyway



I could care less. I see the front and left hand side of my case 99% of the time not the rear I/O


----------



## candle_86 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I'm running W7 64 on my 939 Athlon 62 X2 4200+
> The drivers were a pain but it works fine
> Still looking for a beige dvd drive



I've switched to using snappy driver installer on my retro rigs, it removes slot of the pain.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2019)

Why not try Driver Booster? Been using it for 1 year and no issues


----------



## Melvis (Dec 29, 2019)

I forgot about this Video I did almost 10yrs ago on my old 939 System showing how it could run this game maxed out even on a single core CPU/Old hardware


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2019)

Melvis said:


> I forgot about this Video I did almost 10yrs ago on my old 939 System showing how it could run this game maxed out even on a single core CPU/Old hardware



That reminds me of a video I made to test my Nvidia 8800GTX on Heaven 4.0, everything maxed of course  371


----------



## delshay (Dec 29, 2019)

No man's sky works on the 939 platform, but not sure if it's even playable. I will post screenshots with FPS as soon as I can along with Warhammer 4000. 
I should have listed that Doom 2016 also works & is more than playable.

Now some bad news.

The following Vulkan games do not work, Wolfenstein Colossus & Youngblood.
I'm not sure what's going on here, but these errors also appear on more modern computers, ie something about "unable to write crash dump". Both games does not even start.

Rage 2 also does not work. Task Manager shows the game is running but there is no game start-up menu.


----------



## delshay (Jan 4, 2020)

The Talos Principle is working (very fast)  & Detroit Become Human does not work. Detroit Become Human needs SSE4.1 & I think Red Dead Redemption needs SSE4.2 (not sure).

Here are some screenshots Warhammer FPS is top left.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 4, 2020)

Pretty cool thread, lots of good hardware. The good old days. P4 owners were never impressed, and if they were they bought one  

Ill have to get a new AMD sometime soon.


----------



## delshay (Jan 8, 2020)

(non Vulkan) 2019 Games + Windows 10 games only:

"Close To The Sun" is the first windows 10 only game I have tested to work on windows 7. To make this more impressive it's working on the 939 platform. I can't guarantee the game is 100% compatible as I have not completed this game. Below are two screenshots from the game using an FX-60 (not overclocked). The in-game GFX settings are maxed out @1080p. This game is playable. I also have more 2019 games here including RE2 which is working.

I will be moving back to hardware modifications to understand better why MOSFETS, modified CPU 8 pin power connector improved lower voltage to the CPU when overclocked.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jan 16, 2020)

I still have my AMD FX-53, socket 939 motherboard, old ATI X800XT, and a raptor HD.

The motherboard supports 4 GB of DDR400 too. Wonder if I can find some one ebay. I sold all my Corsair LED ram.

Reading through ATM to see if Windows 10 would work.

Hmm...


----------



## delshay (Jan 16, 2020)

Rob94hawk said:


> I still have my AMD FX-53, socket 939 motherboard, old ATI X800XT, and a raptor HD.
> 
> The motherboard supports 4 GB of DDR400 too. Wonder if I can find some one ebay. I sold all my Corsair LED ram.
> 
> ...



Windows 10 "32 bit" should work, but there is only 64 bit drivers for todays modern games. I have the fastest 1GB "low latency" DDR1 in the world. This is the only reason i'm still using it today for modern gaming.

I have more screenshots of "Close To The Sun" & i'm at chapter 8 of this game (80% Complete). So i will say this game is compatible with windows 7 even thou it is marked as windows 10 only.

EDIT: 

4GB VRAM @1080p is dead when it comes to max settings. A small number of games including Close To The Sun crashed due to lack of VRAM. Turning GFX settings down fixed the problem.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Jan 16, 2020)

delshay said:


> Windows 10 "32 bit" should work, but there is only 64 bit drivers for todays modern games. I have the fastest 1GB "low latency" DDR1 in the world. This is the only reason i'm still using it today for modern gaming.
> 
> I have more screenshots of "Close To The Sun" & i'm at chapter 8 of this game (80% Complete). So i will say this game is compatible with windows 7 even thou it is marked as windows 10 only.
> 
> ...



What RAM are you using if you don't mind.


----------



## delshay (Jan 17, 2020)

Rob94hawk said:


> What RAM are you using if you don't mind.



EXCLUSIVE TO TECHPOWERUP

Can't reveal too much about my DDR1 memory modules. Below is a screenshot.


SPD PROGRAMMING

You will see some strange timings all over the SPD. Pay particular attention to byte 32 to byte 38. Under any circumstances do not copy these timings to any DDR1 memory module you will encounter crosstalk.


CL1.5 & CL1

With all the controversy surrounding CL1.5, it does work, but i have only found that it works only on the ASUS motherboard. DFI motherboard it does not work but this is down to the BIOS incorrectly programmed even thou it shows CL1.5.

CL1.5 only works in three slots nearest to the CPU & i'm still working/fixing the problem with the fourth DIMM slot.

CL1.0 is not working at this time.


BOOTING

These DIMMS will boot to the fastest timings currently 2-2-2-5, somehow CL1.5  is not auto detected on the ASUS motherboard. NOTE: My preferred motherboard is the "ASROCK"  as shown in screenshot.

This is my main gaming computer operating in a non overclocked state "undervolt".


----------



## delshay (Feb 12, 2020)

Some more Vulkan games working.

Serious Sam Fusion 2017

Forsaken Remastered  ..This game has some kickass music.

X4: Foundation 

Geocore (not working)

Ballistic Overkill .. Why is this game listed to have Vulkan API. Can't see anything in the game menu that says Vulkan API is active. This game should be removed from this page Vulkan (API) - Wikipedia & replaced with Zombie Army 4: Dead War.


----------



## delshay (May 23, 2020)

Zombie Army 4: Dead War

This "Vulkan" game works on the 939 platform & is playable. Max GFX settings 1080p.


----------



## Melvis (May 23, 2020)

I had CS:GO running on my FX-57 and 9600 GT.


----------



## delshay (May 23, 2020)

Melvis said:


> I had CS:GO running on my FX-57 and 9600 GT.



If you have a in-game screenshot that will be nice to upload to this thread.


----------



## harm9963 (May 23, 2020)

939 was a lot of fun ,floppy raids to set up,switches to play with, also  had a laptop with 939, used a Desk top CPU ,i installed  in my laptop ,at this time in history it was one of the highest clock ,even change the HDD to a desktop 7200 RPM HDD .


----------



## Melvis (May 24, 2020)

delshay said:


> If you have a in-game screenshot that will be nice to upload to this thread.



Oh gezzz I might of yrs ago but not on me right now, I would have to set it up and run it again to do that Id say.


----------



## Palladium (May 24, 2020)

I dabbled in semi-retro HW around 2 years ago, the oldest platform I can get reliably working is AM2, the K7 and S939 ones just have too much bad capacitors.


----------



## delshay (Jun 13, 2020)

I will no longer delay the latest upgrade to my main gaming motherboard in this thread. This will be one of the biggest & most dangerous modification ever to a motherboard & something never done before. I will upload photos in the ghetto thread. Your gonner see something never done before with capacitor's.

Before I do the very high risk modification the following Vulkan games are working.

Blood fresh supply:

Path of Exile:  I don't know how playable this game is as you need to login. This game is "free" on steam.

Hardware news:

For the first time in history ( Exclusive To TPU ) you can see my DDR memory running at their native speed. The processor is underclock for now as this is a system stability memory error check.   ..Zombie Army 4: Dead War is the first game tested at this speed & all games from now on will be tested at this speed.

NOTE: TRCD timing. This is what makes these 1GB stick "Ultra Special", because it's rare for a 1GB stick to have this timing matching that of CL. But these stick have another exclusive feature never seen before on DDR. This feature is yet to be revealed & is a strange feature for DDR1. No other DDR1 memory module will have this, it's exclusive & unique to these DDR's only.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 13, 2020)

So... what bandwidth/latency are you pushing there ?


----------



## delshay (Jun 15, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> So... what bandwidth/latency are you pushing there ?



Sorry I don't have such a program installed to test, but I can tell you what effect TRCD has. It removes stutter in games, there's still a little bit of stutter left, so I need to get the DDR's closer to 240Mhz.

Overclock is running in-sync so it effects everything PCI-e & SATA. The best thing here is games load faster & some games are buttery smooth even at 4K using VSR & Vsync together with max settings even thou the FPS is not high into triple figures.
I'm taking around 30 - 50 FPS.

Motherboard modification has started, it has not gone well, but I have made a recovery & change the arrangements of the capacitors behind the CPU.


----------



## delshay (Jul 16, 2020)

MOTHERBOARD MODIFICATION UPDATE.

I said I will try something new never done before so I am posting with an update of the capacitors modification behind the CPU. First is the capacitors, it's mostly "Tantalum" there are only two ceramics behind the CPU which I now think is an error but I can't remove them without breaking some tantalum. It's a pity as I wanted this to be the first motherboard in the world to have an all Tantalum capacitors behind the CPU. This is one of two tricks.

SECOND TRICK:

Most of the original solder pads for the ceramics is still not used, but there is more capacitors here than the original, so there is still a massive gap for more capacitors. I'm still not sure which direction to go as to putting in the old ceramics or go for an all out Tantalum. I need to do more test to see which is the right direction.

PERFORMANCE:

At first performance seems worse, but this is false. What the Tantalums are doing is giving me a direct cut off point when overclocking, in other words overclocking errors is more in your face, so you spend less time dealing with overclocking errors. Errors are down on the address & data lines & will continue to improve not just with capacitors but with other hidden modifications not yet revealed. Overclocking is up by 2MHz with a massive gap of capacitors still missing.

The CPU also seems like it can withstand more temperature before it encounters an error. In short, I have less errors at higher temperature. I think but I'm not sure if it's down to Tantalums sitting behind the CPU.

To round things off I do have a pictures of the modification but I will get flamed for what looks like poor soldering, but it's very hard to get so many capacitors in there without using most of the original solder pads. If I was to show photo you will see the second modification which has never been done before. I should also point out the CPU behaviour is slightly different, something has changed this.

LASTLY ON THE GAMES FRONT:

Games in this thread that I said that is not playable has come alive, ie AOTS, Metro Exodust & a few others the stuttering has disappeared when using a Radeon R7. So there is a hardware or software problem somewhere that is causing excessive stuttering & pauses for no reason whatsoever. So I have to track this down to find where the problem is.

DOOM Eternal another Vulkan game is not working on the 939 platform.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 16, 2020)

Last update from me for the 939.

It's dead. I removed the burnt part as suggested and still the power flickers. Today I take it to the shop for recycling and maybe later on someone will use a board that has a little bit of the love that this had. 

RIP ABN37-SLI.


----------



## delshay (Jul 17, 2020)

MOTHERBOARD CAPACITORS UPDATE:

I've made a decision to go all out Tantalum. I will force remove the two ceramic sitting behind the CPU. Test here shows the processor prefers the smaller value capacitors than the latest 820uf from Panasonic. The sheer stability in the mild overclock has push me in this direction.

Here are the numbers

CPU CORE CAPACITORS ORIGNAL 21:

Now there are 45+ & counting. There's so many tiny capacitors I keep losing track how many there are, but it's more than 45. There should be around 70+ when completed

MEMORY RING CAPACITORS ORIGNAL 10:

Now there are 14 capacitors but should end up with 25+ when completed.

There's a lot of trickery going on here to get so many capacitors on the PCB behind the CPU without stacking. This is a first & will never be repeated.



Toothless said:


> Last update from me for the 939.
> 
> It's dead. I removed the burnt part as suggested and still the power flickers. Today I take it to the shop for recycling and maybe later on someone will use a board that has a little bit of the love that this had.
> 
> RIP ABN37-SLI.



What memory modules do you have.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2020)

delshay said:


> What memory modules do you have.


They were some silver colored 1GB sticks. Corsair I believe.


----------



## delshay (Jul 17, 2020)

Toothless said:


> They were some silver colored 1GB sticks. Corsair I believe.



Can you please check & confirm make & part number & how many you have.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2020)

delshay said:


> Can you please check & confirm make & part number & how many you have.


They're already gone and they were listed in the very first post in this thread.


Toothless said:


> So a roomie of mine has given up a socket 939 build since he's getting his X58 rig going. (Being built by me, I'll post pics if you guys want later)
> 
> It's a Asus A8N32-SLI, no clue on the CPU yet, 4x1GB Corsair *CMX1024-3200C2PT* sticks 400mhz CL2 sticks. Stock cooler, wee bit of dust on it, nothing too bad. The question is there anything I should be concerned with on building this thing up? Just go for it or tweaks I should know about? I'll add pics later on when I'm not going to run on 5 hours of sleep.


----------



## delshay (Aug 20, 2020)

MOTHERBOARD CAPACITORS UPDATE:

After filling the complete back of the motherboard CPU area i have ran into many problems. I have fixed some problems but there is a lot of work to do to clear overclocking errors. This motherboard will no longer accept bad CPUs. It seems to detect something internally that is wrong with the CPU. Very good CPUs have no problems. The list is long what problems i am having, but i will fix them. At lease i can now claim this to be the worlds first motherboard to have all Tantalum capacitors behind the CPU. I will post further updates when i have sorted out the problems.

EDIT: There are around 70 - 80 capacitors sitting behind the CPU. I know there are around 25 that are memory ring power & the rest are CPU core.

GAMES: Below is a screenshot of Troy. It's a non Vulkan game but it works on the 939 platform.

Screenshot 1080P Ultra Settings


----------



## delshay (Nov 10, 2020)

MOTHERBOARD CAPACITORS UPDATE:

I have some new Tantalum capacitors. They will be installed after this posting. This is mainly repairs behind the CPU core as they are around four that is not working, but I will be adding 0805 Tantalum's to other parts of the motherboard. (This part is new).

PERFORMANCE:

I have seen hints of what the processor can do & I can confirm, it's going to overclock faster than before with lower voltage as soon as I clear more hardware faults. So I'm very confident I can set a new world record on air for an FX-60.

Windows 7 is a little corrupted & can't be repaired in "safe mode" or with the "DVD", but I'm holding back clean install until more faults are cleared. This computer is also moving to dual boot Windows 8.0. This is mainly to find out why some games do not start on Windows 7.

5.25 INCH FRONT BAY DISPLAY:

For the first time I'm able to display vital information about the computer. This is important as the CPU is run intentionally at high temperatures 52c - 54c for error tracking. The screenshot below is a few days old & has changed to show more vital information on the display at start-up. There is no intervention by me, all is done when windows start's-up.

This has made all other third party software a little redundant as I have all information I need on one screen.

One of the strangest thing you can see in the screenshot, is you can see "DIMM4" has a thermal sensor. This is one of the biggest secret's to this project & is "100% EXCLUSIVE TO TPU". These are the only DDR1 memory modules in the world to have this feature. You can see three spaces are reserved on the display for DIMM1-3 thermal reading which are not activated just yet. 

Most software already out there will detect thermal readings for these DDR1 Memory Modules.


GAMING:

We have Baldur's Gate 3 working on the vulkan API & is playable on the 939 platform. (1080P Max Settings).

To give you an idea which modern games that may work on the 939 Platform, monitor & track Phenom CPUS on YOUTUBE. It's not guaranteed, but it's most likely to work.

NOTE: GPU & CPU are underclocked when screenshot was taken. Overclocking speed is not important at this time.


----------

